# Plastic Trim Restorer - Gtechniq Disappoints



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

Gtechniq C4 is very expensive.. 

I used this on the plastic tray between the front windscreen and the bonnet of a Range Rover about 3 weeks ago.. It now looks rubbish again. Faded pastic and annoyingly unsightly... I used the C4 on the roof antenna too and it still looks fine... Disappointing unless I've prep'd it wrong... 

Any thoughts please or alternative long lasting solutions for black plastic trim?

Thanks


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Did you fully decontaminate and degrease the trim and IPA wipe down before applying C4?

What did you have on the trim before applying C4.

It keeps trim looking like new and been on our car for just about a year and still doing its thing.


----------



## atrose81 (Nov 18, 2012)

I had the same problem the first time I used it and thought it was rubbish.

I later used it on another piece of plastic on the car that had been prepped properly and I now love it. Been proper colour for three months so far.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

If you prep it correctly it will last 1+ yr. On bad trim use a water spot remover with a soft brush.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

That tray you speak of doesn't take dressings very well at all. I've tried many and they all die quickly for some reason. I would clean it again a few times and ipa it then try a couple of coats. It's annoying as ir fades quickly and badly letting the car down


----------



## MrPARR (Jul 26, 2007)

I have always wondered, does G4 work well on window rubbers as well?

I always clean down my plastics with APC and apply Wolfs Nano Trim and never experienced any issues that I read about with running/fading between cleans but the rubbers, good god the rubbers around the windows, never applies smoothly, always runs, always fades and is overall a utter pain in the ass. It also never looks as good, appearing blotchy and requiring one hundred and one passes to look good.

Could G4 save me from this woe?


----------



## Steviet (Sep 19, 2011)

I've been very impressed with Dionysus trim glitz, used it on 2 Bmws faded exterior trim and it lasts really well. Will work equally well on interior. Really does make it look new. Goes a long way too.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I used CarPro DLUX with great effect on my plastic in shuttle area, and all plastics under bonnet, if proper prep getech should be fine, rubber Seal Fead? if flexible


----------



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

MAUI said:


> If you prep it correctly it will last 1+ yr. On bad trim use a water spot remover with a soft brush.


The trim looks really clean.. just faded.. what's ipa/ water spot remover etc please (will car shampoo and a microfibre cloth not clean it by way of prep).

Could someone please tell me what products to use/ where to buy etc before I re-apply C4?

Thanks


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Some trim is to far gone for even C4 and its like.

The scuttle plate may never be fully recoverable and possibly a cheaper product that still lasts a good while would suffice such as Car plan black trim wax, do wear glove showever as its messy.


----------



## mjn (May 16, 2011)

If the trim is still dirty, C4 is pointless.

Rub some IPA over the trim with some cotton pads, if they come back dirty......keeping cleaning.


----------



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

Has anyone used this Autoglym product at £4.99? 


Autoglym 450ml Dye - Black

Product Description - Use to restore or improve the appearance of tyres, rubber mats, carpets, fibreboard facings and unpainted plastic mouldings or bumpers. A fast drying, high opacity, spirit based stain. For rapid coverage of a wide range of surfaces including rubber, plastics, metal and synthetic fabrics. Use to restore or improve appearance of tyres, rubber mats, carpets, fibreboard facings and unpainted plastics moulding or bumpers.


----------



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

What's IPA?

Where do you get it please?

Thanks


----------



## fixedwheel (May 14, 2012)

IPA = IsoPropyl Alcohol

I've bought mine on ebay, and got the very high strength stuff. Have a look at listing number 130542507915 for a bit more info.

For general cleaning I dilute it 50:50 with water from a dehumidifier, but cheap deionised water from Wilkinsons or the like is fine.

It's fantastic stuff for getting all kinds of things ultra clean. And if you haven't used IPA before C4 I reckon you haven't seen how good C4 is.

stangalang's comment about this particular piece of trim being a PITA should be noted though.

The P&P will be expensive as it, legally, must be shipped with a courier that deals with hazardous products. NOT Royal Mail!!

HTH

John


----------



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

Is there any sound cleaner that people generally have around the house that should see the plastic tray clean enough before re-applying C4?

Would diluted Jeyes fluid be suitable?


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

Strong good apc and ipa ( or eraser ), same things for all coatings, need to be very very clean! And they work great!


----------

